# [Resolved] "unable to load dynamic link library msnp32.dll"



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

My friend cleared out some old registry entries today and is now experiencing the following error upon switching on his machine whilst windows is loading:

************************************************
Unable to load dynamic link library:

msnp32.dll

The system cannot find the file specified

Some or all of the following feature is not available:

Mircosoft Network
*************************************************

He has run scanreg which appears to be fine. He also ran sfc and that isn't pulling up any changed or corrupted files either.

He is running windows 98 section edition.

Could someone please remind me of the DOS command to restore the registries to a previous date and also advise upon how to do this - my friend isn't familiar with DOS, so a clear and concise explanation would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,
Yvonne


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since you didn't say what version of windows......

If it's 98, boot to a dos prompt by tapping the F 8 key, choose command prompt only, then type:

scanreg /restore
and press enter

Don't go too far back.......

If it's ME, they'll need to boot with a ME disk to get to dos.

You might take a look at this first, though......

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q243431&


----------



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

Sorry that was a typo. Should have said "windows 98 second edition" not "windows 98 section edition"...

Thanks for your reply 

Yvonne


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

oops, sorry about that, reading 1.01 failed today..........


----------



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

Still no luck with this.

My friend tried restoring the file by the extraction method in sfc, however the file doesn't appear to be on the windows 98 CD.

Following that he tried removing Client for Microsoft Networks in the network section in control panel, and restoring it.

As a last resort he booted into DOS Prompt and restored reg to a previous date. However the error message is still appearing on booting up.

How easy would it be to load windows over the top of itself without doing a full reformat, and would he lose any data or programs already on his machine? Would this be a practical solution and if so, how would he go about loading windows over the top of itself?

Many thanks,
Yvonne


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It's on the Windows 98 SE CD-ROM alright: in Net7.cab.

Let him do it like this:

Go to Start/run, and type SFC. 
Choose 'Extract One File From Installation Disk'. 
Type *msnp32.dll*, not worrying about its location. Then, click Start.

Next to 'Restore From', type in or browse for the files location, which is probably in the Win98 folder of your installation CD-ROM (typically D:\Win98), or in your Windows\Options\Cabs folder, as the case may be.

Then, next to 'Save File In', enter C:\Windows\System, and click OK. System File Checker looks for the file, saves it as you requested, and then tells you that 'the file has been successfully extracted'.


----------



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks Tony 

He has now sucessfully extracted the file using sfc.
However the error is still appearing on bootup.

Any ideas?

Yvonne


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Well, as the MS article says, remove and reinstall the Client for Microsoft Networks.

You'll need your Windows CD-ROM

That really works almost every time.

If it's a problem, reinstall Windows on top of itself:

Pop in the Windows CD-ROM.

It may well autostart. If it doesn't, go to Start > run, type *D:\setup.exe* (if D: is your CD-ROM drive)

Choose "install Windows"

You won't lose any data that way.

It's important to shut down running programs, especially your antivirus when installing Windows.


----------



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for the advice.

He did remove and reinstall the Client for Microsoft Networks and has now reloaded windows over the top of itself, however the error is still appearing on bootup 

Any other suggestions here?

Yvonne


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

As Tony says, removing and reinstalling Client for Microsoft Networks (through the Control Panel > Network applet) is pretty much a sure fix for this.

You can also try going to Start>Run and entering:

regsvr32 msnp32.dll

You should get a message that the file has been successfully registered. That may be all you really need to do.


----------



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

Upon start, run and regsvr32 msnp32.dll he got an error;


A RegSvr32 alert window popped up with:
LoadLibrary("msnp32.dll") failed. GetLastError returns 0x00000002.

He has also tried removing and reinstalling Client for Microsoft Networks thru Network in the control panel, but to no avail.

Any other suggestions?

Yvonne


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

msnp32.dll is not a registerable file. That error is normal. 

Is your friend on a Network? If not uninstall Client for Micrsoft Networks. Reboot. It shouldn't try to load and the error may be gone too.


----------



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

My friend connects to a local area network (via cable modem) using an ethernet card.

When he uninstalled the Client for Micrsoft Networks earlier and rebooted the error WAS gone. However he was unable to get back online until he had re-installed the client.

Yvonne


----------



## laraboffin (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks mosaic1 and all the other guys who posted.
My friend removed the client again and is now up and running ok without it; the error isn't appearing anymore.

Much appreciated advice there.

Yvonne


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Mo' and I were a talkin' and we both think you ought to try removing and reinstalling DUN through Add/Remove programs > Windows Setup.


Ah, so... never mind..... 

Glad to hear all is well.


----------

